# Male Havie itches constantly



## RoseMarion (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,
We have a beloved 2 year old cream male Havanese that has itched since we brought him home at 3 months old. At first it was just a little bit of itching on his sides. At the time we tried oatmeal shampoo which didn't seem to make a difference. We also tried atarax which didn't help much either. Then we had him tested for allergies. He has many allergies including to dust so we started to vaccuum constantly and clean his bedding and sheets often. We tried anti-itch sprays. He still itched. We put him on steroids for a small amount of time which did help, but they aren't good for him.

His itching just kept getting worse so we tried Greer Allergenic Extract allergy shots for 6 months. Everytime he had an allergy shot he would be so itchy that he had to be put on a little bit of steroids which of course bothered us. 

We eventually stopped the shots because in October 2011 our vet gave him two vaccines plus the allergy shot all in one sitting. That night he bit his foot so much that soon his foot was red and bloody looking. It finally became all crusty and infected. Then he had to wear a cone on his head for almost 3 weeks and took antibiotics for the infection.

Now two months later he is still itching very badly. It makes us so sad. I guess we are at our wits end. We love him so much and want to help him, but aren't sure what to do anymore. Right now we are slowly trying to switch him to a no grain food called Pinnacle Natural Salmon and Potato Recipe. We also are having his hair cut extremely short. We've been giving him two baths a week. We still vacuum alot. We wipe his hair with a wet rag to remove allergens, and we even started putting cotton t-shirts on him to control the itching. Unfortunately, he HATES the shirts and likes to hide from us when they are on. Without the shirts he is a happy yet VERY itchy guy. Does anyone have ANY suggestions? Has anyone had this problem with their beloved Havie? I'm determined to get him better no matter how long or what it takes.

Thank you so much,
Sincerely,
RoseMarion


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you tried Chlortrimetron, an over the counter antihistamine? We had 4 English Bulldogs over the past 30 years and they are fraught with skin allergies. What do you do with dogs who are allergic to grass, geez!

I feel for you. It was so frustrating trying to find our bullies some relief. They ended up on steroids for many years. Seems like every time they finished a round of steroids, they'd get another round of bacterial and yeast infections in their skin. We took them to a vet who specialized in dermatology. Wish I knew the magic bullet, but not sure there is one.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an itchy boy also. He gets once a month anti-inflammatory shots. He's 5 yrs old next month and when we started the once-a-month shot 3 months ago, it was the first relief he's had. We had tried the food allergy/yeast/etc. route. Nothing worked until this.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sissy has always itched too since we moved into our new place about a year ago so I'm assuming it's something in the yard or close to here...she never had the problem before moving in here....but I also switched their food to non grain just in case, use Benadryll (vet gave me dosage) if it gets really bad and a spray called tea tree oil with aloe vera.......those seem to keep hers manageable...they also suggested steroids if it got really bad but I didn't want to put her on those so we try to manage it with what I said above....I also stress to the groomers that they absoutely cannot use any types of cologne, etc on her...........


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope I do this right..my first post. 

We had a poodle that had this problem. We tried everything and I hated the side effects of the meds. the vet tried. What we ended up doing was purchasing honey LOCALLY MADE and with in 2 months all the itching was gone. I put a small amount in her food all year and I swear she never had a problem again. Our vet was so surprised. I also have a grandson with allergies and he uses the locally made honey also and has really lessened his problems. Just an idea and I know how frustrating it is to see them suffer like that.


----------



## Quennell (Jun 21, 2010)

We changed two things about 6 months ago, and we have been very happy with the results.

We started using Allermyl Shampoo and taking Atopica. We started with 1 pill a day for the first 60 days, then cut back to one pill every other day.

Before we started these he would itch sores on himself, he couldn’t sleep peacefully because he itched all the time, but now he is doing great. It is such a relief to find something that works.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

RoseMarion said:


> Hi everyone,
> We have a beloved 2 year old cream male Havanese that has itched since we brought him home at 3 months old. At first it was just a little bit of itching on his sides. At the time we tried oatmeal shampoo which didn't seem to make a difference. We also tried atarax which didn't help much either. Then we had him tested for allergies. He has many allergies including to dust so we started to vaccuum constantly and clean his bedding and sheets often. We tried anti-itch sprays. He still itched. We put him on steroids for a small amount of time which did help, but they aren't good for him.
> 
> His itching just kept getting worse so we tried Greer Allergenic Extract allergy shots for 6 months. Everytime he had an allergy shot he would be so itchy that he had to be put on a little bit of steroids which of course bothered us.
> ...


I am so sorry you have been through so much trying to solve this problem. I think you should consult Sabine about this...PLEASE WEIGH IN DAVE... I have read so much on nutritian I know that it takes an expert to make sense. If the food will help it will be the simplest, least expensive FIX...I would also try the Allermyl Shampoo...I don't know about Atopica..but it is worth looking into. Be sure he is not on any wool blankets, does not wear any wool sweaters, coats..and use filtered/distilled water, or whatever Sabine suggests..Her prices are good and she knows her stuff..Please keep this link going and let us know what is going on...itching seems to be a big problem with many dogs, Havanese or not! I know you are frustrated! But you came to the right place for suggestions:grouphug: (the reason I recommend Sabine is that starch can also be a problem, not just grains)...


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

whitzend said:


> Hope I do this right..my first post.
> 
> We had a poodle that had this problem. We tried everything and I hated the side effects of the meds. the vet tried. What we ended up doing was purchasing honey LOCALLY MADE and with in 2 months all the itching was gone. I put a small amount in her food all year and I swear she never had a problem again. Our vet was so surprised. I also have a grandson with allergies and he uses the locally made honey also and has really lessened his problems. Just an idea and I know how frustrating it is to see them suffer like that.


I don't know anything about allergies in dogs but I just wanted to say, whitzend's idea actually makes sense and I have heard it before (with reference to children, not to dogs, but I imagine it would work, or at least be worth a try). From what I understand, the processed (by bees) honey made from the local pollen acts as sort of a homeopathic solution. (Also, I will have to remember this next spring when *my* allergies get bad!)

Also, I am sure Dave will weigh in, and a consultation with Sabine has (I have heard) changed more than one hav's life on this forum for the better .


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

heatherk said:


> I don't know anything about allergies in dogs but I just wanted to say, whitzend's idea actually makes sense and I have heard it before (with reference to children, not to dogs, but I imagine it would work, or at least be worth a try). From what I understand, the processed (by bees) honey made from the local pollen acts as sort of a homeopathic solution. (Also, I will have to remember this next spring when *my* allergies get bad!)
> 
> Also, I am sure Dave will weigh in, and a consultation with Sabine has (I have heard) changed more than one hav's life on this forum for the better .


heatherk, if you try this for yourself you should start now and use all year. It's better before your allergies start. My daughter found all year round really helps with my grandson.
:focus:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

whitzend said:


> heatherk, if you try this for yourself you should start now and use all year. It's better before your allergies start. My daughter found all year round really helps with my grandson.
> :focus:


Thanks whitzend, I will try it...


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I too have tried most everything as well as prescription anti-itch meds. I give them each a half a benadryl tab. The vet says that's fine for their weight. I'm not thrilled but it gives them relief.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Where do you find the Allermyl Shampoo?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Try www.1800petmeds.com › Skin & Coat › Pet Shampoos or www.petco.com/.../Virbac-Allermyl-Dog-And-Cat-Shampoo.aspx or www.amazon.com/Allermyl-Shampoo-Cats-Dogs.../B0002ALBPQ or www.healthypets.com/alsh16.html etc.


----------



## RoseMarion (Feb 21, 2010)

irishnproud2b said:


> I have an itchy boy also. He gets once a month anti-inflammatory shots. He's 5 yrs old next month and when we started the once-a-month shot 3 months ago, it was the first relief he's had. We had tried the food allergy/yeast/etc. route. Nothing worked until this.


Hi what is the name of the anti-inflammatory shots? I know he has tons of inflammation.

Thanks!


----------



## RoseMarion (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of your suggestions/help!  The other night he was so itchy that he started to get a bit raw on his head. It was so bad that we had no choice, but to give him a 1/4 steroid because he couldn't stop itching. He is calmer, but we know steroids aren't the answer.

We have a certain type of shampoo that is recommended by a dog allergy expert that we are using. I'll check on the name. We also have the spray. We wash all of his beddings and ours. We vacuum alot. We just put hypo-allergenic pillow cases on the pillows.

We just ordered locally made honey. Does it have to be raw honey? We are wondering about atopica? Is that a steroid? If it helps with inflammation that would be great. The night he was so itchy his skin was reddish and hot.

We know our guy has a very SEVERE case of allergies because his started at almost birth. Usually, they don't start until 1-2 years old. We bought him from a reputable breeder (we thought she was) at 3 months old. He was deemed healthy. Although we noticed a slight itch right away. Anyway, we are determined to help him. Thank you for your support! Who is Sabine? I would love to have her and Dave's advice.


Also, I'm sorry for everyone else's dogs' suffering. :*( But I'm glad to hear that they are doing better! Thanks again for the support!


----------



## RoseMarion (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about Benadryl because I thought it was similar to atarax which didn't seem to help him.  Maybe Benadryl will work though. We will do anything to help him.


----------



## Quennell (Jun 21, 2010)

Atopica isn't a steroid. Here is a link to their website that explains how it works.
Atopic


----------



## RoseMarion (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Quennell. Also, thank you for the previous suggestion of Chlortrimetron. We now have an appointment with a dog skin specialist for next week. I'll keep everyone updated. Hugs to all the havies!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad you are taking him to a specialist. Your situation sounds miserable poor guy itching so bad I was wondering if you use a flea treatment? the chemical in those can be pretty harsh. Also when bathing the water should be look warm and all the shampoo rinsed out.If you blow dry use cool air. I would try a socking bath with something soothing. Maybe backing soda? I hope you get your answers.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

We too have a cream colored Havanese (Button) that is 3 years old as well as a mini-schnauzer (same age). Both of my boys have the same allergies (so it is probably something around our home) and the honey idea interests me a lot. 
Both take allergies shots about every 3 months - we started a couple of years ago with 1 per month. They both take Atopica daily - we tried every other day but daily works better for them. 

In addition to the scratching they also chews and licks their paws. The Atopica does not help this. I am interested in the Allermyl Shampoo and will be checking that out tonight. Button also has little places on his body like bumps but you can't see them - only feel them under his skin... has anyone else experienced this with the lite colored Hav's?

We tried the Benadryl but that did not thing for them. There are no fleas (normally) as they both take meds each month for this and it keeps them under control.

Like many others, this is very frustrating and I am very interested in any other suggestions Havanese owners might have. 

Please continue to post updates and suggestions.

Thanks
Button's mom!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Funny thing is we have had many threads about itchy dogs, and licking and chewing paws and there have been many interesting suggestions in home remedies. Sometimes these things help, or the problem is seasonal, or one time and things are fine, so we think they worked and they may have helped. At the end of the day some problems do not have a easy or natural fix and require many visits to a Vet or a veterinary dermatologist or a combination of both.

I picked up my girl Misty in July over a year ago she was three and had just been spayed after having a second litter. I took her to the vet she had an ear infection and some discoloration on the front paw, she was otherwise healthy (as it is humid here yeast infections are common) she was treated and seemed ok. As time went on in humid or rainey whether she would itch constantly and lick her paws, also she would not walk on grass and acted like it was painful. After boarding her at the Vets in spring her paws were all pink and we started taking her to NC State to a specialist who also was working with our vet. It was thought she had an atopic allergy, we ruled out diet, also as time went on it was found she has a flea allergy, a dog with this will not show fleas as they generally excessively groom, but the saliva of one flea can make them itch for up to two weeks. This summer Misty had the worse time yet (slowly she was getting worse) it was decided she would have a big shot of corticosteroid, instead of giving her relief it increased her itching. While in our obedience class the same day, she stopped in the middle of a call front and started pulling out hair then she shook and a huge amount of hair just fell out, we all looked on in horror. Turns out this was a lucky break, she had a reaction to the corticosteroid and dropped her undercoat, the dermatologist said dogs with coats that are blended with the undercoat are lucky as they do not look patchey or bald after this (seems short haired single coated breeds have bald spots) and it would grow back, her coat felt like a puppy coat after and was sparse when wet! This is where they took deep tissue scrapings from her feet (we had done many scrapings for mites that were negative) they were sent to a dermatopathologist, she was started on Keflex awaiting results. Misty had Interdigital Pyoderma, with concurrent malassezia dermatities, it turned out that not only did she have pyoderma but deep pyoderma which is rare in dogs usually it is moist or superficial, at this time it is believed it evolved over a long period of time. Misty was treated with the Keflex for 18 weeks, oral ketoconazole for the same amount of time, baths with a Ketoconazole/chlorhexidine shampoo twice a week and paws daily in moist weather, flea control is now comfortisis (may have spelled that wrong, its late) as the shampoo strips the coat, she is also on Benadryl 1/3 tablet twice a day and may need this for life. Misty is doing great and now loves the lawn and will go out and do her business even on a wet lawn, she can not be kept in a wire crate or mantained on concrete for any period of time (this is important for boarding instructions and any time at a veterinary hospital, as some forms of pyoderma can become chronic. 

Misty's adult coat is coming in and turning back to gold the treatment caused a temporary lighting of the coat. Misty's problems are not the fault of her breeder, not hereditary, or heritable, they have nothing to do with breeding practices. Misty condition is a result of moist weather, a flea allergy and excessive self grooming as well being a hard condition to diagnose. If your dog is not responding to treatment keep looking for clues and do not think that any detail is too small let the vet decide. Sometimes it takes awhile. Soft botties on the back feet at night along with loosing fitting shirts will help save the coat and help save your pups skin from self inflicted wounds. Dogs itch more at night and when were not watching. The best of luck in find a workable plan to make your pet comfortable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had two wonderful spunky mini schnauzers, both had terrrible flea allergies. The first one used to get under furniture and rub until she would have sores and hot spots. I tried everything, then we buildt the swimming pool and I began bathing her in it. The skin conditions went away and she finally died of old age. The second little one was the same way and back to the swimming pool baths. Being short haired, they didn't get baths in the winter very often--just washcloth ones. I didn't get another schnauzer bedause I read that most terriers had flea allergies.

Well Rosie is on comfortiz, the house is sprayed every 3 months (that has been going on for 20 years) and the back yard treated in the spring. But I have noticed that Rosie has started itching. This last time was after her monthly comfortis pill. I searched high and low for a flea, didn't find one until I bathed her. It was dead. Seems like they get on her outside and bite and then the saliva must cause the itching--the flea dies because of the comfortis. Wish there was something that would keep them off to start with.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This might not be the answer, but you might give it a try. My guys once had bad itching for about 4 weeks. Nothing the vet gave them worked. It turned out to be their flea/ tick medication. I was using k9 advantix at the time. Once it worked its way out of their systems, the itching stopped. I now use Frontline with no problems.

I hope you get to the bottom of this! I would also recommend Sabine. Often times of its a food allergy raw diets work well. Keep us posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've also read from some people who live in the south that rinsing with apple cider vinegar after a bath repels fleas. Might be worth a try as it certainly can't hurt the dog!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes apple cider vinegar is helpful for many things. If your dog has a true flea allergy, trying things can make us feel better, but there is not a lot of help for the dog. The best thing is as Lucile is doing prevention, I also wish there was something to rid the earth of fleas. I now have two dogs with a flea allergy both Boo Boo and now Misty, they both have been tested and are positive. A flea bite makes them miserable and me too, but its the itching and biting that does the damage. Boo Boo has developed Addisons diease as result of corticosteroid use, he has many allergies. Steroids will not be used for Misty because they are contrary in treating dogs susceptible to pyoderma infection. The Benadryl is working for the itching nd when its bad shirts and booties on the back feet.

The one thing to keep in mind is that allergies cannot be cured, you can manage them by elimination or prevention as much as its possible. Through the years we have been able to manage Boo Boos fairly well (he had the series of shots), the food ones were easy the atopic ones and the fleas do have flair ups from time to time.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Robbie:

Are you using soft booties made for dogs or for human infants? My Buster chews on his feet at various times of the day, and I know he would shred doggie boots which are kind of expensive.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am using doggy socks that fit a bit tight (not too tight) I paid $3.00 for a 2 pk on line from Orvis, I bought 3 pks they were a christmas close out last year. I always look for close outs (just in case) when ordering something unrelated. I have DH looking also as he understands if the pups itch and break the skin that can be big bucks down the road. I only use them at night on the back legs. My Lhasa has had allergys all his life so we are use to looking and for shrits I bought a bunch from Target they were either a 1.50 or 2.50 a piece so if they get messed up after a few times its ok. 

Misty does not lick her feet anymore but fleas will always be a problem. It really is miserable when they lick and itch all night. Even though we are using Benadryl it can take a day or two to kick in.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I,ve been absent log timde so helo to everyone! My boy turned two on Christmas day! Last seven months we went through hell. Clogged and infected anal glands, itch, scabs, soft stools, and finally pyoderma. i was constantly on the verge of nerovous braakdown. He was taking Sinulox (antibiotic) for pyoderma for one month and I washed him in clorhexadine shampoo every other day for two weeks. He was on probiotics/dietary enzimes, wild alaskan salmon oil (extremely good for all itchy conditions), supplemet called Dermazyme Zinc (Biotin, zinc and l-methionine - strengthens skin) and 25 mgs od Beta glucane. After two week I started to mix clorhexadine with Isle of Dogs Veterinary Grade Evening Primrose oil shampoo (veeery good for extremely itchy skin) and IOD heavy management conditoner. I also bought IOD Royal Gelly Supplement (no sheding of undercoat -yuppie). But the real brektrough came when I got Transfer Factor Plus calpsules from US. First ten days I gave him half a capsule and he was much better. Then I started with one capsute a day. Wow!!! After a week all rednes (and an ear infection and almost infected anal gland) dissapeared, his skin became perfect milky pink, smooth like baby bottom. His energy level incereased enormously, he regained normal appetite... He is still on one capsule of TF, suppelment which "resets" immunity system. It is good for allergies, all kinds od infectious diseases (viruses, fungi, bacteria), even for autoimune diseases and cancer. I,ve bought human formula because it is more potent and in capsules, but there is also canine formula. Go to Shirley's Wellnes Caffe and there you can read a lot about TF and other very interesting topics. TF is wonderfull stuff! It is also very good if you want to minimize horrible side effects of vaccines. I think they caused all that mess. 
We were both happy and healthy on Christmas day and his birthday.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Ruffles was itching and biting her paws too. I tried the allergy tabs that you get at Petsmart and they helped a little. The groomer said it looked like dry skin so we started giving her salmon oil and after a few weeks it started to help. She's much better now. I just give her one pump every morning in her food and she loves it. She'll lick it off her food before she eats the food itself. I thought her coat was soft and shiny before but now it's really soft and glossy.


----------

